# New riding lawn mower with best leaf bagger system?



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Going to be looking for a new riding lawn mower with a good bagger system for leaf pick up. Do not need it for grass clippings. One acre with lots of trees.

My old one has 3 hard plastic buckets on the back of the tracker, works okay but the shoot will clog up when the leaves are thick.

What are you using or recommend? Thanks.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

It all depends on how much storage room you have and if you want to deal with another motor.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Chessieman said:


> It all depends on how much storage room you have and if you want to deal with another motor.


Not sure my yard can handle a separate system with another motor. Lots of trees and I make a lot of turns so I am thinking it would be best if it is attached to the back of the lawn tracker unless the attachment is some what small.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Do you have the blower mounted on your tube to fill your rear baskets? I am in the same boat as you, I could make room for a tow behind but the blower defiantly made the clogging a rare issue. I would see it a total hassle trying to tow between the trees and ditches besides dealing with another motor to keep running.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Chessieman said:


> o you have the blower mounted on your tube to fill your rear baskets?


No blower now the tracker is old and should be replaced. I like the hard case bucket system on the back but I think most of the new ones are some sort of cloth.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I had the hard ones on my previous one, defiantly the cloth ones are better. Lighter and can remove it the weather is wet if you leave them outside. You just need a spindle the you can add a additional sheave (pulley) to for the blower.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

The best of the best...because I did it for a living.

You want a tow behind that can hold a lot of material. Next you want at least a 5 hp vac/blower. Then you will need a good boot to attach to the deck. 

Once hooked up it will vacuum your lawn...nothing left till it is full. But try not over fill the tubes will plug up.


----------



## vans (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a John Deere X590 with powerflow bagging system, 14 bushel capacity
Works great, when you get into the power bagging it gets expensive. I used my Cub Cadet with triple bags for years but got tired of the chute plugging up due to wet leaves etc. After making the move to power bagging I won't look back.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

vans said:


> I have a John Deere X590 with powerflow bagging system, 14 bushel capacity


How much land are you doing with this setup?



on a call said:


> You want a tow behind that can hold a lot of material. Next you want at least a 5 hp vac/blower. Then you will need a good boot to attach to the deck


What's the smallest land area that you would recommend for this system for a typical landowner?


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Any Simplicity with a triple bag system and the Turbo deck that very rarely clog is really one of the best.
Simplicity is not sold in big box stores,only through their dealer network.They don't build any junk like MTD.They are available with a 61" fabricated deck.They are known for the best cut of any home owner model lawn tractor.Some have power steering,4w/d, and full hydralics. With proper care will last a lifetime!


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

wpmisport said:


> What's the smallest land area that you would recommend for this system for a typical landowner?


\
well...you have to have the area to turn around on...I was guessing you had at least a 1/2 acre ? If you have lots of leaves that you need to pick up in a smaller area...buy a blower and blow them into piles and rake onto a tarp and then to wherever you want ?


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

on a call said:


> well...you have to have the area to turn around on...I was guessing you had at least a 1/2 acre ?


This is not a big deal - mentioned in my opening post that I have one acre.

Should have mentioned a not to exceed dollar amount, lets go with 4K but hopefully less. I have looked at Husqvarna and the Toro zero turn but do not know about the bagger system on the Toro if it has one and want to see what others are using.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

This is what you want for leave. I have a 2 acre yard with tons of trees. This works great for leaves. Can dump it right from the seat. 









John Deere Turf And Lawn Sweeper LPSTS42JD


John Deere Tow-Behind Lawn SweeperFeatures:42-inch wide sweeping path with 17 cu. ft. hamper. Higher tip velocity; brushes have more force to move object up off the ground and into the hamper. Consistent brush to ground contact prevents unit "skipping". By reducing tip lift (the distance the...




greenfarmparts.com


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Lawn sweepers do work great,but they typically fill up to quickly unless you first mulch and windrow the leaves.

That adds more time that would be better spent mowing with mulching blades and bagging,one operation instead of two.For 1 acre a lawn tractor with a turbo blower deck is a better option.I use my Simplicity every fall,mulch and bag and it even gets Spruce needles and pine cones as well as all leaves that i turn into Garden compost.Not to mention that trying to back a sweeper up to dump it is no easy task.JMO....


----------



## vans (Jan 26, 2006)

wpmisport said:


> How much land are you doing with this setup
> Under an acre, plus a few neighbors etc.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

If you mean a tow behind Vac system it would depend on the landscape, buildings,number of trees and shrubs,weather
fenced or unfenced. One would have to consider that you have less maneuverability towing an implement.Typically
overkill on less than 2 acres.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

wpmisport said:


> This is not a big deal - mentioned in my opening post that I have one acre.
> 
> Should have mentioned a not to exceed dollar amount, lets go with 4K but hopefully less. I have looked at Husqvarna and the Toro zero turn but do not know about the bagger system on the Toro if it has one and want to see what others are using.


Are you talking about vac systems or mow and collection systems ??? 
Also...keep your eyes open for a good used tow behind. With a system as I mentioned you will be mowing and then running it through the powered blower. The material will be mulched up and much more compact. 

Also...do it often and do not wait till Holloween to go out to do you clean up. Wet leaves and compacted leaves are a pain.

I am telling you from experience that using this type of system you will have the cleanest lawn after you finish.

I would think if you buy a good used unit 2k will more than get you there. Maybe more like $ 500.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

textox said:


> If you mean a tow behind Vac system it would depend on the landscape, buildings,number of trees and shrubs,weather
> fenced or unfenced. One would have to consider that you have less maneuverability towing an implement.Typically
> overkill on less than 2 acres.


This where a rake, or blower comes in....you have beds, corners, trees, roof, etc. clean those area first so the mower and trailer can get into those areas .


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Op did state he is looking for a NEW rider LT with a bagger for 1 acre.A commercial system entails upkeep on another motor and typical maintenance and storage.I had used a large vac on a college campus over 100 acres and it really worked great and a crew of three others that raked and blew leaves in areas that vac couldn't get to. 1 acre ----lots of trees
might be better with the turbo mower deck.JMO...


----------

